# 2022 College Football Season



## aloxdaddy99 (Jun 11, 2021)

It's almost time to start the 2022 College Football Season thread.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

aloxdaddy99 said:


> It's almost time to start the 2022 College Football Season thread.


The honor is yours! :thumbup:


----------



## falconsfan (Mar 25, 2019)

Go Dogs! Repeat!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Damnit, got beat to it this year. I thought for sure I had another month.

Well I nailed UGA pre-season last year. I'm taking Bama pre-season this year, with Ware's Hogs being the second best team in the entire SEC and an outside shot to make the playoffs, but I think they'll drop a game to Miss St as well that'll keep them out.

As for my Gators, we're thin, especially our front 7, which historically has never been the case for us. I look for UGA to drop a game to either UT or SC, but still win the East. I think we finish third behind whichever of those two we beat.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Holy crap Tennessee!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

James Franklins record against Big Ten East powers: Ohio State 1-7 Michigan State 3-5 Michigan 3-6 , 7-18 combined record.

0-10 against top 10 ranked opponents since 2016. Pure trash.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

A good read on a high profile lawn. U of Tennessee's football field after students rushed the field after win over Alabama.









Inside the six-day mad dash to make Tennessee's field playable after an epic party


Lost clothing, broken glass and a lot of sunglasses were just a few of the things found on Neyland Stadium field after the Vols' upset of Alabama. That's when the Tennessee grounds crew went to work.




www.espn.com


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Tennessee at Georgia should be a good game this weekend. They're still an 8.5 point dog, but it looks like the line has drifted a couple points toward Tennessee. I bet Georgia is glad this game is at home.


----------



## theycallmePops (2 mo ago)

I went to the game with my UGA double grad son. The game was disappointing, but it was great hanging out with him.


----------



## Seedit (2 mo ago)

Alabama barely snuck it out today to avoid losing two in a row. Been a crazy season. Almost seems like a curse to be highly ranked for most teams. I don't always follow the season that closely, but it seems like a lot more teams than usual have rotated through the top 25 this year.


----------

